# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Kan ik zwanger zijn?!?

## Dummy

Hoi,

Woensdagavond rond 10u heb ik seks gehad met me vriend, ik zat niet aan de pil en het condoom is gescheurd  :Frown: 
Donderdagochtend ben ik de morning after pil gaan halen en heb ik die ingenomen rond 11u.
Ik voelde me heel de week al niet zo lekker maar donderdagmiddag ben ik aan de diaree gegaan. Hier heb ik ng steeds last van. Daarnet toch maar een diareeremmer genomen om te kijken of het stopt want ik voel me hardstikke beroerd.
Kan ik zwanger zijn??
Woensdag was precies halverwege mijn cyclus nu moet ik hopelijk over 10 dagen ongesteld worden.
Hoe groot is de kans dat ik zwanger ben?!
Waarschijnlijk was de eisprong dinsdag of woensdag geweest dus dat kon de MAP niet meer tegenhouden volgens mij!
En hoort die diaree bij de MAP, bij zwanger zijn of bij gewoon ziek zijn?
En heeft er iemand tips om de komende 10 dagen door te komen??

Liefs

----------


## Dummy

Nog steeds zit ik hevig aan de diarree en buikkrampen.
Zouden dit nog steeds bijwerkingen kunnen zijn??
Kan iemand mij helpen / tips geven!!??

----------


## unknownn

Als je de morning after pil hebt genomen op tijd (!) is de kans miniem, je kan ook gewoon wat ziekjes zijn !als je het zeker wilt weten kan je altijd een test gaan halen maar ik denk dat de kans in jouw geval erg klein is, de tip is ontspannen

----------

